# Best rope for Ddrt?



## benjo75 (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm looking to upgrade my climbline. I live in a cave and am usually the last to upgrade my climb system. I don't have to climb everyday so I dont like change. I am currently still using TrueBlue. Have recently started using a Hitchclimber pulley And 10mm Bee Line with VT. I really like it and it grabs very well. Sometimes too good. I'm assuming it's the oversized furry TrueBlue. I'm about 225 lbs. 

I haven't got into Srt yet. Maybe someday. Right now its strictly Ddrt. Looking for some suggestions for a climb line that will work good with my setup. Also I'm thinking about getting a spliced eye in one end. I have already learned the termination knot likes to ride on top of my VT so that doesn't work. Have to clip my termination end directly to my rope bridge. Standard eye or tight eye? What's the difference? Advantage or disadvantage to either one? 

Right now I'm leaning toward Tropical Ivy or Lava Surge. But that's based on very little info. Any advice and opinions will be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Ben.


----------



## ATH (Mar 30, 2016)

I think you will probably like any of the newer ropes. I think the 11mm feel a little skinny to me. I like 11.5-12mm.

I have a BlueMoon (longer) and Tachyon ('normal' rope) that am currently using and I like both. I think Sherrill's Ivy is the same rope as the BlueMoon. I will probably replace the Tachyon in the next several weeks. Will probably watch Wesspur for a clearance rope I want, and if they don't have one I'll get one somewhere at regular price. Right now, if you look they have a few 11mm ropes around 100' that all look good.: http://www.wesspur.com/clearance/clearance-rope.html

I prefer a tight eye so it stays in place.


----------



## JeffGu (Mar 31, 2016)

You'll like any of the Yale 11.7mm ropes _(Aztec, Poison Ivy, Blue Moon, Arrowfrog, Luna, Prism, Sumac, etc.)_ as these are all made the same, just different color schemes. Very nice rope. The _Blue Tongue_ variant is the same rope, but with a nylon core.


----------



## Magnum783 (Mar 31, 2016)

I am going to vote for a different one. If you are fairly happy with true blue could arbormaster be a good fit? It's a bigger rope that is super strong. In fact it is my prefer for Ddrt! Lots of colors to choose from in that family too


----------



## ATH (Mar 31, 2016)

I had an Arbormaster and did like it...but it is a little stiffer than the aforementioned Yale ropes. Not a bad choice, and I could be happy hanging from it...


----------



## JeffGu (Mar 31, 2016)

Agreed... my Arbormaster and XTC-16 ropes are now 1/2" rigging lines using the Rig 'N Wrench and the AFB TS-1 so they slipped my mind. Nothing wrong with the 16-strand ropes. I like the 11.7 Yale ropes with DdRT mostly because I use ZigZags and it's smoother and tails better... but with a hitchclimber setup, yeah... they're great ropes and priced nicely.


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Apr 1, 2016)

I like Yale Imory. It has the "feel" of a modern rope but it's stout. 12.7mm I believe.


----------



## benjo75 (Apr 1, 2016)

Thank you all. I do have some Arbormaster for light rigging. I'll give one a try. Thanks again, Ben.


----------



## crotchclimber (Apr 2, 2016)

I like my New England Tachyon spliced with a DMM Hitch Climber pulley with New England HRC cord in a VT hitch.


----------



## Des Perado (Apr 2, 2016)

I absolutely cannot speak highly enough of my Yale Blue Moon, or any other of the colour schemes in the XTC-24 family. I feel so highly about the stuff, that when my current line finally needs replacing, I'll be buying an entire spool of it.


----------



## Zale (Apr 3, 2016)

I prefer 3-strand manila.


----------



## Pelorus (Apr 3, 2016)

11.7 Yale ropes for climbing. Arbormaster for 1/2" rigging - it takes the abuse of natural crotch rigging a lot better than Stablebraid.


----------



## benjo75 (Apr 3, 2016)

How smooth is that Manilla running through a figure 8? Sounds a little rough. 

Blue Moon looks like a good rope. Is that the same as Poison Ivy?


----------



## ATH (Apr 3, 2016)

benjo75 said:


> Blue Moon looks like a good rope. Is that the same as Poison Ivy?


Yes...or the several other color combinations. Poison Ivy is just Sherrill's brand of Blue Moon.


----------



## Zale (Apr 4, 2016)

benjo75 said:


> How smooth is that Manilla running through a figure 8? Sounds a little rough.
> 
> Blue Moon looks like a good rope. Is that the same as Poison Ivy?



Figure 8? I don't need no stickin figure 8.


----------



## Pelorus (Apr 4, 2016)

Zale said:


> Figure 8? I don't need no stickin figure 8.



Just a couple of tins of Dapper Dan pomade...


----------



## thetoolnut (Apr 6, 2016)

CanopyGorilla said:


> I like Yale Imory. It has the "feel" of a modern rope but it's stout. 12.7mm I believe.



I'm thinking of getting either Yale blue tongue or Yale Imori, the blue tongue is 11.7mm in diameter and the Imori is 12mm. The Imori is more expensive from my local supplier. I'm on Yale XTC 13mm at the moment with a prussic loop and I'm wondering how a prussic would run on both of the above ropes. Long term I'll probably end up on a hitch climber and again I'm wondering how it would perform on the above ropes. What do you think?
Thanks.


----------



## ATH (Apr 6, 2016)

No reason it shouldnt do well with with. What is your Friction hitch? That should be smaller diameter than your rope. I'd also say that a rope seems to last me 2 or 3 eye to eyes... I haven't found a rope 
/ hitch that doesn't work...just some prussic cords I plain don't like.


----------



## thetoolnut (Apr 6, 2016)

ATH said:


> No reason it shouldnt do well with with. What is your Friction hitch? That should be smaller diameter than your rope. I'd also say that a rope seems to last me 2 or 3 eye to eyes... I haven't found a rope
> / hitch that doesn't work...just some prussic cords I plain don't like.





I have a few loops that I alternate between of different lengths, a Stein 10mm, a Sirius 10mm and a home made loop made from ocean poly which is 8mm. I've been climbing on the 8mm ocean poly loop recently and it works well with the 13mm Yale Xtc.


----------



## ATH (Apr 6, 2016)

Should be good to go with either of those ropes you are looking at then!


----------



## ATH (Apr 9, 2016)

Gonna blame this one on you Ben... Just ordered a Yale Luna (same as Bluemoon, but different color) from TreeStuff.

(Don't take it too hard...like I said earlier, I was thinking of replacing my "shorter/everyday" rope anyhow. On its way down the friction saver made some kind of funky wrap around a small branch, and it wasn't going anywhere. I reached up with the 20' pole saw and just couldn't get it flipped around so I cut a couple of feet off of the rope and all came out well. The rest of the rope is fine, so I didn't really NEED to replace it, but since I was thinking about it anyhow, this was as good of an excuse as any...but I'll still place the blame on you  )


----------



## benjo75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Let me know how you like the Luna. Looks like a very nice rope.


----------

